# 32 lb steelhead from the rocky?????



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

was talking to a guy at the launch sunday evening and he told me he caught a 32 lb steelhead out of the river. i said you mean a 32 incher. nope a 32lb steelhead. i said well then you must have a new state record,and he replied the odnr has it for verification?????


----------



## paulboomer1 (May 7, 2008)

the state record is just shy of 21 lbs, 32lbs would be one heck of a fish from the rocky, but the world record is 42lbs so anythings possible


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

Was the guy from Texas by way of Toledo by chance...!


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

I usually avoid talking to the guys at the Rocky River ramps. . . .


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

must be the guy with the 31 in 5 lber bass lol


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

they were going out for the nite bite. but the guy was a real fish talker.. and his battery on his 21 foot thompson was dead.go figure.


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

Hook N Book said:


> Was the guy from Texas by way of Toledo by chance...!


 LMAO!!!! If thats true that a 32 pounder was caught in the rocky I will pass out


----------



## Buzzin (Jun 22, 2010)

lol Sounds like you got sent the wrong way asking for directions. Its hard to believe anything without seeing it nowdays.


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

For one thing, the water is wayyyyyyyyyyyyy to warm for steel to be in there!!!!!! For two, if it was true, it would of been all over odnr's website and every other fishing site and news!!!!!!


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

HA, i finally get to post in the steelhead forum, i call BS, aint no way this guys telling the truth. end of june and hes catching steel outta the rock, hmmm...:Banane40:


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

No way. I'm with Tom I call BS.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

he said he caught it in the winter and odnr has it? maybe A HUGE SALMON?


----------



## jcustunner24 (Aug 20, 2007)

freyedknot said:


> maybe A HUGE SALMON?


More than likely a HUGE LIAR.


----------



## Offshore Limits (Dec 23, 2007)

most likely a fish story...the water temperature is not the limiting issue with some strains.I have caught 20 pound fish from 80 degree river water in the past..the state record steelhead was caught today with a fish just above 21 pounds taken..


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Yep I just got word of that as well. 21 pounds. HORSE. Dave Frey caught a 16 last year on a spinner fishing the "hole" on a harness during an LEWT event that was a big fish but 21 out of Erie....big fish


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2010)

That might be broken today. I was at erie outfitters when they brought a 38 inch steelhead in today. The scale was not high enough to weigh it. Monster of a fish, should go anywhere between 21-22 pounds, yes it was a steelhead.


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

Have personally seen a 25 pounder weighed in at olcott a few years ago and the next year their state record was broke with a 30 pounder so guess anything is possible


Triple-j


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Fish was officially measured/weighed/witnessed by Div of Wildlife at 37 inches and 21.3 pounds. 

Video of the fish and the guys who caught it will be on WKYC tonight at 7 and 11, probably tomorrow too. The guy's name is Jason Brooks, he is an OGF member and lives in Tallmadge. 

Congrats Jason on the HAWG!!!


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

This is the post on Facebook from Mike Durkalec "Aquatic Biologist for the Cleveland Metroparks"

Congratulations to Jason Brooks, who caught this 38", 21.3# steelhead off Avon Point on June 25, 2010. It will be the new state record shortly after the formalities, having bested the 36.5", 20.97" former record taken back in 1996. The fish was taken on a spoon 40' down in 68 FOW.


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

And I would just like to say...WOW Big MAMA!!! Congrats to Jason on the beast.


----------



## Golden1 (Jun 27, 2009)

ONE nice FISH,,,, GREAT CATCH ,,,CONGRATS- CONGRATS--CONGRATS,,,,WHAT A CATCH.


----------



## AlanC (Jun 16, 2010)

Now that's a fish! Congratulations Jason!!!!


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

heck of a fish....congrats


----------



## Alter (Apr 8, 2004)

Big Daddy said:


> Fish was officially measured/weighed/witnessed by Div of Wildlife at 37 inches and 21.3 pounds.
> 
> Video of the fish and the guys who caught it will be on WKYC tonight at 7 and 11, probably tomorrow too. The guy's name is Jason Brooks, he is an OGF member and lives in Tallmadge.
> 
> Congrats Jason on the HAWG!!!


Odd. The guy that caught the NY state record out of Olcott that Triple-J is talking about was also from Tallmadge, OH.

Awesome fish Mr. Brooks!

Steve


----------



## Got One (May 26, 2006)

Congrats, Simply Awesome!!


----------



## FishHunter (Sep 8, 2004)

Congrats! Incredible!


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Here's the link to WKYC's story... What a fish!

http://www.wkyc.com/sports/outdoors/outdoors_article.aspx?storyid=138555&catid=196


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

Dam thats big! Congrats! I would love to know how many times that fish has been in a river and which river or rivers.


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

Big Daddy said:


> Here's the link to WKYC's story... What a fish!
> 
> http://www.wkyc.com/sports/outdoors/outdoors_article.aspx?storyid=138555&catid=196


I thought the last record was caught out east around conny by a spoon chucker???


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

freyedknot said:


> he said he caught it in the winter and odnr has it? maybe A HUGE SALMON?


If thats the case then it would be a record salmon.


----------



## Cleveland Metroparks (Dec 14, 2005)

BigDaddy300 said:


> I thought the last record was caught out east around conny by a spoon chucker???


That is correct, the WKYC story does not have the details quite correct. The last record was taken in 1996 near Conneaut harbor and was 20.97#:

http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/Home/Fis...dfish_fshohiorcrdfish/tabid/6984/Default.aspx

Mike


----------



## lskater (Mar 19, 2007)

Wow that's a real monster. Congrats!


----------



## zachtrouter (May 1, 2006)

Thats the fish i dream of going into every steelie season.....id settle with one in the upper teens BEAUTIFUL FISH


----------



## ouflyboy9 (Aug 12, 2008)

could it have been a stray king??? or are we to far west? I still think they guy is full it


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

3 years ago I saw a dying King swimming down by the black wall and we followed it for about a half mile. it was staying real close to the top and it was beat up but a King nonetheless


----------

